# belt sander stand-jig



## jamesglasman (Sep 14, 2014)

does anybody have any ideas of how to make a portable belt sander stand for a hand held belt sander?


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Some of the manufacturers have accessory stands to do exactly that

eg
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1608932026-Sanding-1276DVS-Sanders/dp/B0009H5QJO

or google images of belt sander stands for more, brand name or home built

Eric


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

you can make one

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/52131

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104599


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

something like this

http://www.rockler.com/how-to/sanding-jig-belt-sander-benchtop-tool/


----------



## jamesglasman (Sep 14, 2014)

ok guys thanks for the ideas ill try and come up with one of these jigs


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Squish it in your vise. That's what I do.


----------

